# Areca palms



## Kate Butler (Dec 21, 2009)

OK, all you folks who work in the Tropics, I have a question - but it requires a bit of set up. 

I have a client with large clumps of Areca palms that are encroaching on an area with equally established fruit trees. As you may imagine, the palms are winning. I have used full-strength (42%) glyphosate to paint the trunks of removed undesirables (Melelucas and Schinus terebinthifolius) with consistent success on this property.

However, since Arecas are clump-formers (here comes the question) will cutting and painting the cut areas kill the entire clump, or only the cut stem?? I've asked a few treefolk in this area and none have had a definitive answer.


----------



## Bermie (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm....thinking about it, I would tend to say there would be a risk of effect on at least the adjacent stems, there is bound to be some vascular connection, however given the physiology of palms its hard to say exactly how bad the effect would be and if all the stems in the clump would be affected.
If at all possible, do a trial on one clump that is not so visible?? I would not want to risk it on a high value clump!


----------



## Xino5544 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Arecas*

Are you removing the entire clump or just cutting some canes?

if just cutting some canes to reduce the size of the clump, you don't need to apply any herbicide. Now, if you are trying to kill the entire clump the best way to do it is to remove the entire clump. To prevent further enlargement of the clump (if you are keeping the palm) you will need to do selective removal of the small stems that grows from the base.

Good luck!


----------

